

Integrate Google Public DNS with Google Search Results - belleville

I wonder if Google has implemented such feature: the top search results show the DNS-translated links. So whenever I click the top results, the DNS translation will be bypassed. As we know, many of the links might be first-time access. Such integration could speed up web access a lot.<p>It is something like the Gmail prefetching feature.
======
yebyen
I'm not sure what you're proposing. By DNS-translated links, do you mean IP-
addressed URLs?

If that's what you're suggesting, it won't work. Many links need hostnames,
because the same IP might be addressed as more than one different host (think
load-balancing and VPS hosting) and those names resolve to completely
different websites.

If that's not what you mean, maybe say how what you mean is different from
that. I'm not sure what else could mean.

~~~
belleville
When I click any link from Google search results, my computer will perform a
DNS translation locally. If Google has done it for me during my search, then
it will definitely save some time for me.

~~~
yebyen
How does Google send the DNS lookup result?

That's what I'm not understanding. It could alter the href, but then you lose
any information from the hostname.

Is there some service I'm not aware of for passing DNS results back to the
browser in the document? Something like that seems like it would make the user
vulnerable, how does your browser know your local network doesn't have its own
DNS server that blackholes advertising domains, etc.

I understand the why, but I don't see any potential answer for how. There is
no standard way to "Slipstream" DNS resolution into an HTML document or HTTP
response body that I know of. Nothing stopping Google from building this into
Chrome, but they would have to break dozens of standards in order to do it.

~~~
belleville
Can google put the DNS results into the links directly while keeping the
hostname as well? Since the IP address is fetched real-time, there won't be
any load balancing issue.

It doesn't need to change the browser or anything else.

~~~
yebyen
> Can google put the DNS results into the links directly while keeping the
> hostname as well?

No, that's the problem. They can't. Links have one target, an address of
either a remote hostname or an IP address. The browser would need to change to
accommodate passing them back separately, because that's not something that
current browsers do.

